# What Better Value is Out There Than Glycine?



## vincesf

I understand that Invicta has purchased Glycine and watch enthusiasts are perhaps the benefactor of the blow out prices, but I am astounded at the deep discounts new Glycine Watches are being offered, especially in light of the great ETA movement, coupled with Glycin's heritage and iconic design. Is there any other Aviation/Sport watch available that compares? What am I missing? This all seems like a real no-brainer to me.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I see Glycine as one of those brands that makes good watches that also look nice, but has struggled to make a name for themselves. Most of their watches have a military theme, and yet I don't recall any Glycine having actual military heritage. The Combat 6 is nice, but the Hamilton Khaki has a lower list price, is available in more size options and has actual historical significance to give it value. The Combat Sub is nice too, but is clearly a Rolex Submariner homage (right down to the name) and that is a crowded market! In the genre of military divers it also now competes with the Seiko Turtle which has more authenticity at a much lower price point.
Yes, the Combat Sub has an ETA, but it's "Swissness" doesn't add relevant pedigree as a military watch.
The Airmans are iconic, but they wear too large for most people, and are far from versatile.

In short, I think it's the Combat marketing which has prevented them from developing a more respect. The Combat title seems a little disingenuous, and they may have done better if they marketed themselves as a tough EDC enthusiasts brand.


----------



## alex-w

Fortis has real airforce users throughout history and similar pricepoint to Glycine. Then there's Christopher Ward that has some squadron models.


----------



## Robotaz

It's a tough reset in a very bad time for affordable, historic watches. We'll all have to wait and see.

For now, just enjoy great prices on great watches.


----------



## Proenski

Cosmodromedary said:


> I see Glycine as one of those brands that makes good watches that also look nice, but has struggled to make a name for themselves. Most of their watches have a military theme, and yet I don't recall any Glycine having actual military heritage.


Pardon me?


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I stand corrected
Great article, and a very cool watch - in the smaller sizes it's quite lovely!


----------



## base2

I've noticed that inventory seems to be slimming up in many places. Do you think that there was a stop in manufacturing around the time of the buyout, and that the current stock is being liquidated before either new stock is made, or Invicta makes some other move?


----------



## yankeexpress

No issue with glycine. There are other value bargains too, Borealis, Aramar, NTH, Steinhart, CW, ....

Many watchmakers are in deep trouble and we may see more amazing deals in the near future.


----------



## Robotaz

base2 said:


> I've noticed that inventory seems to be slimming up in many places. Do you think that there was a stop in manufacturing around the time of the buyout, and that the current stock is being liquidated before either new stock is made, or Invicta makes some other move?


The company specifically said that they are clearing out stock for new models.


----------



## Robotaz

Proenski said:


> Pardon me?


Even the SST, which is not popular around here, has great history.


----------



## TripleCalendar

I've checked out Glycine every now and then over the years but didn't have the strong motivation to buy one. Thankfully with these great prices I grabbed a Glycine No.1 Purist. I love it and the price was great! I hope the discounting continues. I may pick up another.


----------



## wtma

yankeexpress said:


> No issue with glycine. There are other value bargains too, Borealis, Aramar, NTH, Steinhart, CW, ....
> 
> Many watchmakers are in deep trouble and we may see more amazing deals in the near future.


I agree. Glycine price is currently in the same bracket as these brands (witch much more history and heritage to it). I'm not sure if this applies only to the old pre Invicta acquisition watches, or will they continue position Glycine brand at this level with the new models/production.


----------



## base2

I feel like that's part of the reason Glycine is such a steal right now. Not only are suppliers dumping them in face of uncertainty, but you win either way. If Invicta ruins the brand, you have a high-quality pre-Invicta watch that you can't get any more. If Invicta does good for Glycine, the prices will go back up and your watch can very well be worth more than you paid for it.


----------



## Robotaz

base2 said:


> I feel like that's part of the reason Glycine is such a steal right now. Not only are suppliers dumping them in face of uncertainty, but you win either way. If Invicta ruins the brand, you have a high-quality pre-Invicta watch that you can't get any more. If Invicta does good for Glycine, the prices will go back up and your watch can very well be worth more than you paid for it.


I don't see any evidence that suppliers are dumping out of uncertainty. The sales started before anyone knew about Invicta, which is consistent with Glycine telling us that they're clearing out for new releases.

Notice the Aquarius is on NO sales sites.

I haven't brought up the gray dealers vs "supplier" issue, which further drives home the point.

I think we're going to see a revitalized and vibrant Glycine in the future.


----------



## Sixracer

I love vintage Glycine watches. Cool, unique, reasonably affordable, military heritage. My '68 SST.










Good article about the SST
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-is-a-great-way-to-start-a-vintage-collection

I picked up an Airman 18 as well for a modern example. I put it a solid notch above my Steinharts and maybe even a little above my Hamilton. The 18 is smaller, 38mm, and is discontinued...maybe why some discounts. They seem to be focusing on larger 42mm sizes moving forward which is more inline with the Invicta catalog. I am trying to save for something else so I listed my 18. If I don't like the prices I'm getting I plane to put it on a croc strap and make it dressier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Guys, where is the best place to get clearance Glycine's now? The gooroo or? 

I got one a couple months back. Love it. Would consider another at these great prices.


----------



## Mediocre

Proenski said:


> Pardon me?


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## base2

Robotaz said:


> I don't see any evidence that suppliers are dumping out of uncertainty. The sales started before anyone knew about Invicta, which is consistent with Glycine telling us that they're clearing out for new releases.


If that's true, that's fine too. I've been eyeing the Airman as a great 24h watch for years and I'm just glad to have picked one up for half of what I expected to pay!

Here's to hoping the new releases are worth lusting after too


----------



## Cigarbob

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Guys, where is the best place to get clearance Glycine's now? The gooroo or?
> 
> I got one a couple months back. Love it. Would consider another at these great prices.


I think that Ms Gooroo's "O.B.O" prices are still the best. Plus shipping is easy.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Cigarbob said:


> I think that Ms Gooroo's "O.B.O" prices are still the best. Plus shipping is easy.


Good stuff. They ship to Australia too!


----------



## publandlord

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Good stuff. They ship to Australia too!


If your currency is doing well against the dollar, and you can avoid the 10% GST, go for it.

Retailers in the UK are still asking the full £1,650 for an Airman. (British retailer sales usually involve 5% off, like something out of the 1940s) The good eBay prices look incredible - under $700 for a DC-4 - but add the shipping at $75, then the addition of the EU's brilliant protectionist 25% tax and duty on imports from the rest of the world, and the shipping handler's "fee", then terrible bank FX rates, and suddenly it's the best part of a grand in local currency. An authorised dealer on the mainland will sell the same watch, non-grey, for a couple of hundred more. So amazing as the deals look, they don't often work out.


----------



## vincesf

That Airman No. 1 looks great! It also demonstrates that a 36mm watch can look good on a wrist even in this age of 40mm + being the norm. Again, Heritage, Great Design, 24 hour dial AND FUNCTION, and an incredible ETA 2893 movement that IMHO is a step up from the very ordinary workhorse ETA 2824.... Again it all seems like a no-brainier to me.


----------



## Fusbal

Cigarbob said:


> I think that Ms Gooroo's "O.B.O" prices are still the best. Plus shipping is easy.


Seconded. I've recently snagged a Combat Sub (black dial, brown bezel, bracelet) and an Airman 18 Sphair, both for screaming deals w/the OBO from Gooroo. I have an unreasonable weakness for Glycine and hope Invicta doesn't ruin the brand.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Cosmodromedary said:


> I see Glycine as one of those brands that makes good watches that also look nice, but has struggled to make a name for themselves. Most of their watches have a military theme, and yet I don't recall any Glycine having actual military heritage......In short, I think it's the Combat marketing which has prevented them from developing a more respect. The Combat title seems a little disingenuous, and they may have done better if they marketed themselves as a tough EDC enthusiasts brand.


Glycine should shift their marketing to the Military users, get in with the PX and Exchanges to sell on-base and advertise the utility of their watches. The Stealth model would be perfect for NSW/EOD/Diver's but never caught on. The case-back portrays seals, a trident and a blacked out design which is exactly what that market is after. Most of these guys, including myself, often chose to wear a Suunto, a Casio G-Shock, a Timex or a Garmin. If only I had known about these when I was still active!


----------



## vincesf

Cigarbob said:


> I think that Ms Gooroo's "O.B.O" prices are still the best. Plus shipping is easy.


I need to agree with this as well.


----------



## Sixracer

The thing with Glycine is lack of spending on any marketing. It's a small brand so that is expected. They have some impressive heritage, quality, and innovative in house movements back in the day with incredible patents. But without hype and large retail distribution their production numbers are only ~10k/yr. I don't think that is a bad thing necessarily as I like niche. Considering how many discounts we have seen lately and the current headwinds in the industry it does seem like they perhaps got over extended in 2016. Invicta acquisition is IMO a better outcome than that of Vulcain. Hate seeing a 100 yr old brand wither away. With Invicta backing them you can be sure they will increase the marketing. Hopefully will help with value for older models signifcantly. Might be a good time to scoop up a '60s Airman! That is a true Glycine and piece of horological history.


----------



## vincesf

Cigarbob said:


> I think that Ms Gooroo's "O.B.O" prices are still the best. Plus shipping is easy.


I need to concur with this, as I just received some Glycine watches that ordered from Watchgooroo through ebay. The watches were new as advertised and included all boxes and materials. Make Watchgooroo and offer and I believe you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mr. JW

vincesf said:


> I need to concur with this, as I just received some Glycine watches that ordered from Watchgooroo through ebay. The watches were new as advertised and included all boxes and materials. Make Watchgooroo and offer and I believe you will be pleasantly surprised.


 I couldn't agree more. I just ordered from Watchgooroo on eBay. The offer I made was below asking and was accepted within 24 hours. Shipping was fast and easy and the watch came in its original boxes, with tags and warranty card and with plastic still on the crystals.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Just out of curiosity what was the best obo from Watchgooroo you've seen? I think I saw $350 on a combat sub somewhere but that's hard to believe.


----------



## Cigarbob

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the best obo from Watchgooroo you've seen? I think I saw $350 on a combat sub somewhere but that's hard to believe.


Usually, if you put in an offer for around 60% of the OBO price, you will be in the ballpark.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

I put in an offer for $395 on ebay for a new Combat Sub Stealth (box and papers included) and it was accepted. Hard to believe they are making any money on these!


----------



## Mr. JW

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just out of curiosity what was the best obo from Watchgooroo you've seen? I think I saw $350 on a combat sub somewhere but that's hard to believe.


I made an offer of $300 on a Combat 6 that was accepted. I think they are really trying to move the old inventory.


----------



## brandon\

> What Better Value is Out There Than Glycine?


Seiko.

I understand that answer is a broad brush stroke. But are Glycines a better value than a Monster or 007/009 at more than double the price? That's more of a rhetorical question because we can debate whether Swiss made, sapphire, better finishing, etc... is worth the added cost and it's all subjective. But there are heavy hitters that are tremendous values for less money than Glycines. Even at the price of Glycines, you're in the company of Hamilton, etc... My point is that declaring Glycine the best value is a very hearty and optimistic claim.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

I have paid exactly the same, 520 euros, for my 3908 that I paid last summer for my Certina DS Action diver, wich is a hell of a watch. That said, maybe it is not THE best value but IMO is very good indeed.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver13Watch

Yeah, get them before they cut the quality down. I've seen that brand kill some nice watches. 

Marlin


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Mr. JW said:


> I made an offer of $300 on a Combat 6 that was accepted. I think they are really trying to move the old inventory.


I offered $250 on a combat sub. I hope they'll offer it to me around $300. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...173113?hash=item4d53f6ec79:g:QKsAAOSwTuJYng4U

I have to decide tomorrow morning if I want to keep the Golden Eye on Massdrop and let the drop expire or if I'd prefer to get the combat sub from watchgooroo. I heard somewhere they don't respond on the weekends (hopefully not true).


----------



## Robotaz

Silver13Watch said:


> Yeah, get them before they cut the quality down. I've seen that brand kill some nice watches.
> 
> Marlin


What would be an example of Glycine killing a nice watch by decreasing quality? I can't think of one.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Robotaz said:


> What would be an example of *Glycine killing a nice watch *by decreasing quality? I can't think of one.


Ahem, he's referring to Invicta.


----------



## summ KYG

Did you end up getting the Glycine sub on Ebay? And if so, for how much? I ordered the same watch, I'm wondering what the best deal ppl have gotten before I buy another one.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

summ KYG said:


> Did you end up getting the Glycine sub on Ebay? And if so, for how much? I ordered the same watch, I'm wondering what the best deal ppl have gotten before I buy another one.


No response yet..... I seem to recall someone stating watchgooroo doesn't respond on the weekends so in that case I might just end up going through Mass Drop.


----------



## summ KYG

I'm not familiar with Mass Drop. How much is the Golden Eye on Mass Drop? Also, let me know if you end up buying from watchgooroo as well or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Cigarbob

Spirit of the Watch said:


> No response yet..... I seem to recall someone stating watchgooroo doesn't respond on the weekends so in that case I might just end up going through Mass Drop.


I believe that they observe the Jewish Sabbath. You will probably hear something on Sunday.


----------



## vincesf

brandon\ said:


> Seiko.
> 
> I understand that answer is a broad brush stroke. But are Glycines a better value than a Monster or 007/009 at more than double the price? That's more of a rhetorical question because we can debate whether Swiss made, sapphire, better finishing, etc... is worth the added cost and it's all subjective. But there are heavy hitters that are tremendous values for less money than Glycines. Even at the price of Glycines, you're in the company of Hamilton, etc... My point is that declaring Glycine the best value is a very hearty and optimistic claim.


All good points. I own several Seiko's and Hamilton's, and they are great values. In my view, the Glycine Airman offers a bit more unique and historical design, and if opting for a Purist, a more unusual 24 hour functioning dial. As evidenced by some of the achieved blow out sales price, they are comparably priced. It's great to have buying options, especially on the roads less traveled.


----------



## vincesf

Cigarbob said:


> I believe that they observe the Jewish Sabbath. You will probably hear something on Sunday.


Agreed and be patient. I also waited when I made an offer over the weekend, and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## Robotaz

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Ahem, he's referring to Invicta.


Well, I thought that at first, but when did Invicta come out with quality watches? And assuming they did, what's an example of one having the quality decreased? I'm curious.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

summ KYG said:


> I'm not familiar with Mass Drop. How much is the Golden Eye on Mass Drop? Also, let me know if you end up buying from watchgooroo as well or anyone else for that matter.


$400 w/ $7 shipping U.S. (ends in less than 12 hours).

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

vincesf said:


> Agreed and be patient. I also waited when I made an offer over the weekend, and was very pleased with the results.


Tough call..... if they come down to $350 I'd rather get the color combo I like (and it looks like the Golden Eye keeps the drilled lugs). Idk, unsure at this point.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

On the combat sub, they can do $399 at the moment.

I asked if that was all of them (as they're all different prices). I'd guess probably so, watchgooroo has sold out of the goldeneye so I have to decide what I want to do.

TBH, I'd prefer watchgooroo over Massdrop and their pre-historic shipping methods. But I have to decide out of those available what color combo I'd prefer.

EDIT:

Okay so on some of the lower priced ones they might go down to $390 (at a $10 difference just buy the one you want).

3863.399.C6.TB99 "Golden Eye" ($400 + $7 shipping 1-2 months) vs. 3908.39R-TBA9 ($400 free shipping one week) for me. Both come w/ 2 years Glycine warranty.

I have 4 hours to decide. I was hoping watchgooroo might sweeten the pot but apparently not. I'm tempted to ask if they'll take $390 and ship w/ UPS instead of USPS for me. But have to decide if I want this model over the other first.

For warranty info I actually found this though:
[email protected], phone: 800-463-6816 or address: IWSC, 9298 South 500 West, Sandy, Utah 84070. Please include a check or money order for $28 (for return shipping/handling) payable to "International Watch Service Center", a copy of the proof of purchase or invoice and a brief note describing the issue.


----------



## lgh0525

I do not follow glycine, but from what ive seen, their watches are geared towards the market that may like field watches or other military watches that are less toolish and more design focused. As a result, the value of such watches may be hard to determine. I know i can say that i do not see much value in them, as i don't wear military watches.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Well, the one I received ten days ago is broken, crown got stuck and before that while unscrewing it it would move the hands, my guess stem problems. Fortunately the seller has agreed to refund. Now I have to decide if buy another Glycine or get other piece. Shame, I really liked it.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

lgh0525 said:


> I do not follow glycine, but from what ive seen, their watches are geared towards the market that may like field watches or other military watches that are less toolish and more design focused.


The Airman, arguably their most famous model, is very much not in this mould. There are various sizes and colours, certainly beyond what used to be on offer (basically silver or black), but they are quite unadorned and almost everything about them is functional. The only stylistic variations are colour scheme, display back and occasional odding naming (DC-4, Base 22, some say WORLDTIMER but other do not, etc.).


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

publandlord said:


> If your currency is doing well against the dollar, and you can avoid the 10% GST, go for it.
> 
> Retailers in the UK are still asking the full £1,650 for an Airman. (British retailer sales usually involve 5% off, like something out of the 1940s) The good eBay prices look incredible - under $700 for a DC-4 - but add the shipping at $75, then the addition of the EU's brilliant protectionist 25% tax and duty on imports from the rest of the world, and the shipping handler's "fee", then terrible bank FX rates, and suddenly it's the best part of a grand in local currency. An authorised dealer on the mainland will sell the same watch, non-grey, for a couple of hundred more. So amazing as the deals look, they don't often work out.


Yeah, for most of the Glycine stuff for Australia, they fall under the GST threshold ($1K AUD). Whenever I am buying overseas, I definitely factor in exchange rates, credit card exchange rate charges, potential taxes, shipping and heart-ache if it was to get lost vs buying from a AD for more $. If it's only a couple hundred more, I will usually lean towards the local AD.


----------



## RPZ

It is a no brainer; at present prices any Glysine watch being dumped as pre-aquasition stock is a virtual steal


vincesf said:


> I understand that Invicta has purchased Glycine and watch enthusiasts are perhaps the benefactor of the blow out prices, but I am astounded at the deep discounts new Glycine Watches are being offered, especially in light of the great ETA movement, coupled with Glycin's heritage and iconic design. Is there any other Aviation/Sport watch available that compares? What am I missing? This all seems like a real no-brainer to me.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

QUALITY IS DROPPING FAST! Beware when purchasing a Glycine with a 2017 manufacturing date. I have recently purchased two different models from an authorized dealer and both watches have been returned/accepted for manufacturing defects.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

I can vouch for that....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

SWIMTEXAN said:


> QUALITY IS DROPPING FAST! Beware when purchasing a Glycine with a 2017 manufacturing date. I have recently purchased two different models from an authorized dealer and both watches have been returned/accepted for manufacturing defects.


I am astonished that watches manufactured in 2017 are even on the market yet. How are you determining the date that the watch was made?


----------



## Cigarbob

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> I can vouch for that....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Wait, you also have a watch manufactured in 2017 with a defect? Again, I wasn't even aware that any watches manufactured in just the last two months were even on the market yet.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

I do not know when was made, but I had the same problem that he had. No drilled holes in the lugs so new model.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> I do not know when was made, but I had the same problem that he had. No drilled holes in the lugs so new model.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Certainly it is a shame that your watch didn't function properly. I remember you had some posts about looking forward to getting it.

Nevertheless, the other gentleman was making a claim that 2017 Glycine manufacturing was awful. I think that, perhaps, is a bit of a leap.

Better luck with your purchases in the future.


----------



## publandlord

I have a late 2016 Airman. It's flawless, and better in some ways than a 2013 Airman (crown action, bezel play).

Only downside is that they moved the serial number etching from between the 6 o'clock lugs to the caseback. When I saw that I was truelly devastated, I tell ya, _devastated_!


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Cigarbob said:


> Certainly it is a shame that your watch didn't function properly. I remember you had some posts about looking forward to getting it.
> 
> Nevertheless, the other gentleman was making a claim that 2017 Glycine manufacturing was awful. I think that, perhaps, is a bit of a leap.
> 
> Better luck with your purchases in the future.


I liked my 3908 but my next buy is going to be a Sinn 104 with arabic numerals, also have in mind the new Magrette but I fear it will be to big for me. I will revisit the Combat Sub if I find a good deal in the next future 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RPZ

How do you date production on these? By serial number?


publandlord said:


> I have a late 2016 Airman. It's flawless, and better in some ways than a 2013 Airman (crown action, bezel play).
> 
> Only downside is that they moved the serial number etching from between the 6 o'clock lugs to the caseback. When I saw that I was truelly devastated, I tell ya, _devastated_!


----------



## publandlord

RPZ said:


> How do you date production on these? By serial number?


More or less - although it could be that the case etching is for the case only (which could have been manufactured at any time), rather than etched on after the watch is finished.

I have a 2013 and used to own a 2014. The 2016 watch has a serial number higher than the '14, more than twice as high as the difference between the '13 and the '14. Assuming production speed is reasonably consistent, this means the watch was likely made last year. Also, I only bought it recently, and the serial number is 1,000 higher than several Airmen still available for sale in the usual places (where this can be identified; many sellers hide the number).


----------



## antifocus

Just received my Airman 18 yesterday, it is a gorgeous watch considering the price I paid for, it is also a great size for my 6"25 wrists. However, it has a mechanical issue. 
Basically the problem in this post:https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/date-changes-when-unscrew-crown-2379146.html, and sometimes when I managed to pull the crown to the date adjust position and it doesn't change the date, it is like something wrong with the gear engagement. 
I've contacted the seller and hoping to get it resolved. Really disappointed that I have to send it away either for replacement or repair.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Cigarbob said:


> Certainly it is a shame that your watch didn't function properly. I remember you had some posts about looking forward to getting it.
> 
> Nevertheless, the other gentleman was making a claim that 2017 Glycine manufacturing was awful. I think that, perhaps, is a bit of a leap.
> 
> Better luck with your purchases in the future.


The warranty start date is FEB-2017, it is a new model with the new logo and the new logo on the crown as well. Additionally, the case is not drilled indicating the latest production models. I'm assuming it was made in 2017, however there is no doubt both were of the latest production.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Duplicate Post​


----------



## Cigarbob

SWIMTEXAN said:


> The warranty start date is FEB-2017, it is a new model with the new logo and the new logo on the crown as well. Additionally, the case is not drilled indicating the latest production models. I'm assuming it was made in 2017, however there is no doubt both were of the latest production.


Again, sorry for your disappointing watches. However, a sample of two isn't quite large enough to make the claim that 2017 manufacturing is falling off a cliff. I would imagine that any watches made this year will be the new lineup.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Cigarbob said:


> Again, sorry for your disappointing watches. However, a sample of two isn't quite large enough to make the claim that 2017 manufacturing is falling off a cliff. I would imagine that any watches made this year will be the new lineup.


No need to apologize unless you have some vested interest in Glycine or in component manufacturing? Both watch models are sold in the new Lineup....

I've never had two separate models have two separate defects at the same time and both from the same manufacturer. Given the circumstances it is clearly correlates to a decline in quality control at a minimum. These two instances should have never been released for commerce. Overall, I believe this to correlate to a decline in manufacturing standards.


----------



## vincesf

SWIMTEXAN said:


> No need to apologize unless you have some vested interest in Glycine or in component manufacturing? Both watch models are sold in the new Lineup....
> 
> I've never had two separate models have two separate defects at the same time and both from the same manufacturer. Given the circumstances it is clearly correlates to a decline in quality control at a minimum. These two instances should have never been released for commerce. Overall, I believe this to correlate to a decline in manufacturing standards.


Over the past month, I have purchased several Glycine Airman watches, with the new logos, new boxes and no seriel numbers stamped on the side of the case (except for my Airman 1), so I would consider these the latest representative models. In short, the quality and operation of the watches has been superb. Very sorry about your 2 experiences, and your frustaton is completely is understandable. I just wish you had the same experience I have had with Glycine watches.


----------



## vincesf

publandlord said:


> I have a late 2016 Airman. It's flawless, and better in some ways than a 2013 Airman (crown action, bezel play).
> 
> Only downside is that they moved the serial number etching from between the 6 o'clock lugs to the caseback. When I saw that I was truelly devastated, I tell ya, _devastated_!


Your post cracked me up. Devastatingly funny.


----------



## madscientist24

I see you all throwing $300 and $400 figures around, but Watch GooRoo has been offering a combat 7 for $230 for a couple of days now. What do you all think of the Combat 7?

Search "Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial" on watchgooroo's ebay store. eBay item number: 332136642421.


----------



## vincesf

madscientist24 said:


> I see you all throwing $300 and $400 figures around, but Watch GooRoo has been offering a combat 7 for $230 for a couple of days now. What do you all think of the Combat 7?
> 
> Search "Glycine Men's 3898.19AT SB.MB Combat 7 Automatic Sand-Blasted Steel Black Dial" on watchgooroo's ebay store. eBay item number: 332136642421.


I can't see how you can beat that price. I have had very good buying experiences from Watchgooroo. If it's what you are looking for, I say go for it.


----------



## madscientist24

Well I personally already purchased it what with the sapphire crystal, swiss made, 28k bph, and all that good stuff. How's that for value! I just see you all talking about Airmans and Combat Subs and Purists for prices over $300-400 (and that's apparently considered a good value), I just wonder how a Combat 7 compares at $230 to some of those other models. Heck at that price, how does it compare to a Seiko or a Hamilton?


----------



## vincesf

madscientist24 said:


> Well I personally already purchased it what with the sapphire crystal, swiss made, 28k bph, and all that good stuff. How's that for value! I just see you all talking about Airmans and Combat Subs and Purists for prices over $300-400 (and that's apparently considered a good value), I just wonder how a Combat 7 compares at $230 to some of those other models. Heck at that price, how does it compare to a Seiko or a Hamilton?


The other day, I was wearing a Glycine Base 22 Airman and another watch person, asked me what I was wearing. I told him about Glycine, the Airman, the watch executive in a DC-4 talking with pilots regarding their idea of a needed watch on a flight to or from Calucutta. He immediately went out and purchased a blue Base 22. As for Hamilton and Seiko....he was already familiar with the brands. I refer to Glycine as the watch less traveled, and glad I was able to introduce it to him. Btw, he loves his new Glycine Airman watch.


----------



## antifocus

madscientist24 said:


> Well I personally already purchased it what with the sapphire crystal, swiss made, 28k bph, and all that good stuff. How's that for value! I just see you all talking about Airmans and Combat Subs and Purists for prices over $300-400 (and that's apparently considered a good value), I just wonder how a Combat 7 compares at $230 to some of those other models. Heck at that price, how does it compare to a Seiko or a Hamilton?


I bought my combat 7 for $289 and I think it is a great piece for the money. 
If you already bought it, you should be the judge. The style is kinda different from Seiko or Hamilton.


----------



## wtma

I'm very tempted to get the Combat 7 from gooroo too. At this price I will choose it over any Seiko or Hamilton has to offer at the same price range. Thing is... I'm also lusting for a black PVD/DLC watch with white dial, I've been eyeing and saving up for a Damasko DA37 Black. Not sure if I want to spend part of that budget to get another Glycine. But it's very tempting... I'm torn... ;(


----------



## antifocus

wtma said:


> I'm very tempted to get the Combat 7 from gooroo too. At this price I will choose it over any Seiko or Hamilton has to offer at the same price range. Thing is... I'm also lusting for a black PVD/DLC watch with white dial, I've been eyeing and saving up for a Damasko DA37 Black. Not sure if I want to spend part of that budget to get another Glycine. But it's very tempting... I'm torn... ;(


It has its own character but still it is kinda plain compared to more expensive pieces. I would say save the money. Combat 7 is my first automatic so I will probably keep it for sentiment value.


----------



## base2

SWIMTEXAN said:


> The warranty start date is FEB-2017, it is a new model with the new logo and the new logo on the crown as well. Additionally, the case is not drilled indicating the latest production models. I'm assuming it was made in 2017, however there is no doubt both were of the latest production.


I bought a Glycine on February 26 and the warranty card was filled out for March 2017. Pretty sure it only has to do with sale date.


----------



## yankeexpress

Curious if anyone has a Combat sub and Tisell sub to compare.

Lately I prefer the 9015 movement slightly to the ETA/Sellita (whatever is powering the Glycine) and would like to see them contrasted. Thanks!


----------



## Robangel

yankeexpress said:


> Curious if anyone has a Combat sub and Tisell sub to compare.
> 
> Lately I prefer the 9015 movement slightly to the ETA/Sellita (whatever is powering the Glycine) and would like to see them contrasted. Thanks!


I have a number of brands with the Citizen Miyota 9015, including a Tisell sub and have been delighted. Tisell is doing a heckuva a job and not overextending production at the risk of lessening quality. Miyota over all, is also on a good roll lately. Unlike too many of the the Seiko 4R36's that I have seen tending to run a bit slow, compared to the previous S736's--It's like Seiko added something in the 4R36 for the hand winding and hacking features that slowed the whole movement down a bit. (most of us prefer a bit fast over slow--if it's going to be off a bit) --all my 9015's have been very accurate and all erring a wee bit fast and usually close to a second or two--maybe 3 at that. That's COSC quality!! My ETAs, Sellita really don't seem to have anything over them except costing huge amounts more.

My Omega 8500 movement? It's a different animal--most days spot on to maybe (rarely) 4 seconds fast for a few hours, then by bedtime, back to spot on or 1-2 seconds fast. Odd, but OK. One second fast and it's 2:20 PM right now--on an active day. Might be up to around 4 sec by dinner time, but almost always within a second by bedtime.

Some complain the 9015's a bit loud. Well, do they run around shaking the watch upside their ear? Come'on now...My 1988 Rolex DJ ( w/ original plastic crystal) has a real quiet, faint whine--like less than a gnat, lol-- that makes my wife ask me to take it off if it's right by her ear when we're in bed.

I think Hamilton makes a great watch--jewel like finish quality at a very fair price point. Their bracelets and straps are their only weak point from my perspective. That's not unusual in a lot of lesser brands.

With anything from Swatch--the biggest watch maker on earth-- period--Omega, the whole bunch of their many other brands--runs the risk of you paying ONLY Swatch a ransom if you need repairs with parts. They're terrible in that way. Can't see how they keep beating antitrust cases--an AD can't even access a Swatch buckle pin, or case crown anymore.

On Glycine, I've fancied some of their watches for a while, but never bought. Some are lovely--but for my taste--too many have dials/bezel sets that are too 'busy' and or gaudy. I think most of the Combats and a few others are beauties--classics, not too complex, w/ a Euro vibe. I posted this when one of a number of guys also mentioned Glycine quality issues--I it think yesterday:

""Even before Invicta bought Glycine, there seemed to be very surprising increase in problems with the last of the pre Invicta Glycines--especially the Combat.I like the nice, clean way the watch looks and one ebay site in particular was (is?) selling Glycines at darn near fire sale prices.

I'd like to think, given the history and size of these two companies--now one company, that they'll make good on fixing these issues. Since Invicta acquired Glycine, they've done some changing of the dial styles. I was hesitant before and I'm doubly hesitant to buy a Glycine now. In my mind, I see:

"Gycine Spaceman Model--was $9,995--this week only: $95!!!"

There's a chance that vintage old Glycines may appreciate in value, but if Invicta makes the wrong decisions (invicta's not known for subtlety, while Glycine was at times) and overdoes the marketing of Glycine, while flooding the market with lesser quality Glycine watches, it might not be pretty. But I'd advise being aggressive and fast in pursuing repairs and mentioning that you'll blog and post on this and other watch sites obsessively if they don't honor the warranty and repair your Glycine.

Get a good one--pre Invicta Glycine with original motif markings at a great price and you'll probably always be happy with it. Sad fact is outside of Rolex, Omega Timex and few fashion name watches--most of those with Fossil movement innards (MK, Tommy H..) nobody knows or cares what you're wearing except you.

But get a defective one--I'd start out nice and try to sound intelligent with such issues, but if they don't respond well, I'd 'ratchet up the nasty' and that almost always works.""


----------



## vincesf

In relation to Hamilton and Seiko, my favorite "bargain" Hamilton is the 38 or 42 mm Automatic Khaki Field (under $400 on some sites) and the Seiko 5 Automatic (under $70 on some sites - no that is not a misprint), with black canvas strap (resembles an aviation watch). It's just difficult to find 2 better values out there, but the Glycine Airman, is different, even though it shares a similar movement to other Hamilton watches. Over the past 2 weeks, it has been a conversation starter with other watch afficienados, and on 2 occasions, they rushed out and snapped up several Airman. That has never been the case when I wear my Hamilton or Seiko, in fact I sometime feel it necessary to make an excuse as to why I am wearing my "cheap" watch and not my IWC. Yes, this is more my problem, as a Hamilton and Seiko are nothing to be ashamed of, but I don't feel compelled to make excuses when wearing my Glycine Airman, in fact, I feel compelled to share my enthusiasm for the watch.


----------



## BaronVonXander

Just saw this thread - checked Amazon and grabbed this! Thanks for the heads up on pricing!!


----------



## Brucy

Proenski said:


> Pardon me?


Goes back even further... The German Army used Glycine watches during WWII. Rare, but there are still some DH Glycine watches around.


----------



## darmar41

..


----------



## Proenski

230OCU said:


> Goes back even further... The German Army used Glycine watches during WWII. Rare, but there are still some DH Glycine watches around.


 Absolutely true, the link I used was only meant as an example to "proof" their history.


----------



## Brucy

Proenski said:


> Absolutely true, the link I used was only meant as an example to "proof" their history.


 I piggybacked off your comment as I figured you probably knew but thought I'd add to it.

I picked up a vintage Glycine some time ago that I'm now selling on a local auction site here in NZ as sadly it's about to be replaced by an incoming Incursore!

Not promoting it just to say that it was a great experience behind it with Glycine. They are one of the few companies that when I sent them a query on the vintage watch, free of charge their Heritage department came back to me with information and were genuinely really helpful. They were able to tell me my watch was from 1945, they told me about its original production, which markets etc. A real pleasure to deal with!

Hopefully with Invicta involved they will not lose this level of customer interaction.

More info on that story here. Note it's not the sale just about the vintage Glycine.

https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4377&start=570


----------



## Proenski

230OCU said:


> I piggybacked off your comment as I figured you probably knew but thought I'd add to it.
> 
> I picked up a vintage Glycine some time ago that I'm now selling on a local auction site here in NZ as sadly it's about to be replaced by an incoming Incursore!
> 
> Not promoting it just to say that it was a great experience behind it with Glycine. They are one of the few companies that when I sent them a query on the vintage watch, free of charge their Heritage department came back to me with information and were genuinely really helpful. They were able to tell me my watch was from 1945, they told me about its original production, which markets etc. A real pleasure to deal with!
> 
> Hopefully with Invicta involved they will not lose this level of customer interaction.
> 
> More info on that story here. Note it's not the sale just about the vintage Glycine.
> 
> https://www.timekeeper.co.nz/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4377&start=570


If I were you I would think twice about selling that piece...

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

230OCU said:


> Not promoting it just to say that it was a great experience behind it with Glycine. They are one of the few companies that when I sent them a query on the vintage watch, free of charge their Heritage department came back to me with information and were genuinely really helpful. They were able to tell me my watch was from 1945, they told me about its original production, which markets etc. A real pleasure to deal with!


I wonder who it was that helped you.


----------



## Brucy

Proenski said:


> If I were you I would think twice about selling that piece...
> 
> Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


Already gone for a little more than what I paid for it... vintage watches do not fetch much here in NZ unless it's very well known pieces; mainly Seiko's!!

In all honesty I would never wear it, so if I can pass on the bargain and someone else enjoys it, that to me is as much about sharing this hobby as anything else.

Looking forward to my Incursore though


----------



## Brucy

Robotaz said:


> I wonder who it was that helped you.


Had a look at the email again, came from the [email protected] address and no name after a pleasant farewell salutation.


----------



## Emre

the folks at Heritage are passionate and always helpful...


----------



## vincesf

vincesf said:


> The other day, I was wearing a Glycine Base 22 Airman and another watch person, asked me what I was wearing. I told him about Glycine, the Airman, the watch executive in a DC-4 talking with pilots regarding their idea of a needed watch on a flight to or from Calucutta. He immediately went out and purchased a blue Base 22. As for Hamilton and Seiko....he was already familiar with the brands. I refer to Glycine as the watch less traveled, and glad I was able to introduce it to him. Btw, he loves his new Glycine Airman watch.


Well, it happened again, this time with my Airman 1, and with a watch salesperson at a very well known SF shop. The salesperson was looking to start a conversation, as all good salespeople do, and inquired as to the watch I was wearing. I showed him my Airman 1, which retails for over $2,000, explaining that it is of the same size as the original Airman watch, that in 1953 a watch executive in a DC-4 .... and that I was able to obtain it for under $600 at a blow out price. SOLD. Funny, I sold the salesperson a watch; isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Cubex

LOL, never heard of an item being sold to a salesman.


vincesf said:


> Funny, I sold the salesperson a watch; isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Barry S

vincesf said:


> Well, it happened again, this time with my Airman 1, and with a watch salesperson at a very well known SF shop. The salesperson was looking to start a conversation, as all good salespeople do, and inquired as to the watch I was wearing. I showed him my Airman 1, which retails for over $2,000, explaining that it is of the same size as the original Airman watch, that in 1953 a watch executive in a DC-4 .... and that I was able to obtain it for under $600 at a blow out price. SOLD. Funny, I sold the salesperson a watch; isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


Well if that doesn't answer your original question of this thread nothing does!

Great story Vince!


----------



## vincesf

Okay, another great value proposition came in today. A pumpkin SST Purist. I have strictly been attracted to the Airman 1's, Base 22's, and the DC-4, but finally succumbed to a SST variant. I always thought the SST's looked a bit too 1960/70's contemporary, sort of Royal Oakish (never been a big fan - sorry Audemar Piguet fans), but I must say in person, the watch is stunning. Oh and by the way, less than $600, thank you - or curses to you watchgooroo.....again what better value is out there? Heritage, avant garde design (at least in the late 60'), great movement, and novel 24 hour functionality.... I ask you.


----------



## ItnStln

vincesf said:


> Okay, another great value proposition came in today. A pumpkin SST Purist. I have strictly been attracted to the Airman 1's, Base 22's, and the DC-4, but finally succumbed to a SST variant. I always thought the SST's looked a bit too 1960/70's contemporary, sort of Royal Oakish (never been a big fan - sorry Audemar Piguet fans), but I must say in person, the watch is stunning. Oh and by the way, less than $600, thank you - or curses to you watchgooroo.....again what better value is out there?  Heritage, avant garde design (at least in the late 60'), great movement, and novel 24 hour functionality.... I ask you.


Nice watch!


----------



## Robotaz

Funny how as soon as people post the price, it goes up or has the best offer removed. You'd think people would catch on and be cool.


----------



## watchobs

Robotaz said:


> Funny how as soon as people post the price, it goes up or has the best offer removed. You'd think people would catch on and be cool.


No I won't be posting price paid. Let's just say that since this past Dec. Watchguru has accumulated a good deal of my (not so) disposable income ;-) ! Here's most of what's rolled in since............


----------



## Sunnygps

I have bought 2 so far from watchgooroo. I have my eyes on the "golden eye" and if the world traveler in blue dial ever comes back in stock.


----------



## UofRSpider

With the deep discounts, it makes me wonder where the company is headed. I can't see them continuing to sell at these price points. Thoughts?


----------



## Jephen

UofRSpider said:


> With the deep discounts, it makes me wonder where the company is headed. I can't see them continuing to sell at these price points. Thoughts?


It's been discussed a bit from others that it's just for us folks in the US that are receiving these crazy low prices. Looks like US distributors are blowing their stock. The gray market (Joma in particular) have been refreshing their stock regularly. But prices from the Gooroo are still a tad lower with Glycine warranty since they have been verified to be an AD.

Other online ADs look to be sticking to their "normal" sale prices.


----------



## emathieu

UofRSpider said:


> With the deep discounts, it makes me wonder where the company is headed. I can't see them continuing to sell at these price points. Thoughts?


This is basically a clearing of old stock - I expect the pricing on the new models to not sell at these kinds of discounts off MSRP. Not sure what those new suggested price points are going to look like yet though.


----------



## calcisme

watchobs said:


> No I won't be posting price paid. Let's just say that since this past Dec. Watchguru has accumulated a good deal of my (not so) disposable income ;-) ! Here's most of what's rolled in since............


That is quite the haul. Of course at Watchgooroo's prices, you probably got that for the cost of two of them at or near retail.


----------



## Robotaz

UofRSpider said:


> With the deep discounts, it makes me wonder where the company is headed. I can't see them continuing to sell at these price points. Thoughts?


If you search through this forum you'll see that Glycine told us that they're clearing out old stock to get ready for new offering and the new distributing channels that apparently have to do with the Invicta acquisition.


----------



## Cubex

I was watching the blue airman gmt and within 24 hours of me receiving the counteroffer..it got sold out.
Enjoy!



watchobs said:


> No I won't be posting price paid. Let's just say that since this past Dec. Watchguru has accumulated a good deal of my (not so) disposable income ;-) ! Here's most of what's rolled in since............


----------



## watchobs

Here's the other Glycine I picked up!





Still have my eye on possibly 2 others, but even if I don't end up picking another at these fortunate prices I'll consider myself pretty lucky to have added what I have !


----------



## ItnStln

watchobs said:


> Here's the other Glycine I picked up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have my eye on possibly 2 others, but even if I don't end up picking another at these fortunate prices I'll consider myself pretty lucky to have added what I have !


Nice, what model is that?


----------



## watchobs

ItnStln said:


> Nice, what model is that?




*GLYCINE Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Green Nylon Men's Watch*


Stainless steel black PVD case with a green nylon strap. Uni-directional rotating black PVD bezel. Black dial with black hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. 24 hour markers. minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Glycine calibre GL224 automatic movement with a 38-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. Case size: 42 mm. Case thickness: 12.4 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Sport watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Green Nylon Mens Watch3863.99ATN8.TB29. ​


​


----------



## ItnStln

watchobs said:


> *GLYCINE Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Green Nylon Men's Watch*
> 
> 
> Stainless steel black PVD case with a green nylon strap. Uni-directional rotating black PVD bezel. Black dial with black hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. 24 hour markers. minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Glycine calibre GL224 automatic movement with a 38-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. Case size: 42 mm. Case thickness: 12.4 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Sport watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Green Nylon Mens Watch3863.99ATN8.TB29. ​
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks! It's a nice looking watch.


----------



## MC88

I picked this one up for $399 flat from an EBay seller. Maybe could have got a better deal but I just wanted it. Seems like a steal at 400 anyways to me. 

Love the Root Beer.


----------



## vincesf

Robotaz said:


> If you search through this forum you'll see that Glycine told us that they're clearing out old stock to get ready for new offering and the new distributing channels that apparently have to do with the Invicta acquisition.


As a fan of the discontinued and discounted Airman 1 and other various Airman models, this makes sense, but why continue to offer SST and DC-4 models on the Glycine site and at the same time blow out stock of these continued models at substantial discounts? My suggestion to Glycine would be to discontinue the DC-4 model (making it instantly collectible) and replace the hands with the LE hands, replace "DC-4" on the face with "NOON" and make it in essence a non-limited Black face LE. How tough would that be?


----------



## RPZ

They are dumping current stock to get rid of them. New cataloged Glycine watches will not be any where near this cheap. You can take that to the bank.


UofRSpider said:


> With the deep discounts, it makes me wonder where the company is headed. I can't see them continuing to sell at these price points. Thoughts?


----------



## UAconcorde

vincesf said:


> As a fan of the discontinued and discounted Airman 1 and other various Airman models, this makes sense, but why continue to offer SST and DC-4 models on the Glycine site and at the same time blow out stock of these continued models at substantial discounts? My suggestion to Glycine would be to discontinue the DC-4 model (making it instantly collectible) and replace the hands with the LE hands, replace "DC-4" on the face with "NOON" and make it in essence a non-limited Black face LE. How tough would that be?


That's-really-not-a-bad-idea!


----------



## Robotaz

I think some watches are being cleared out just because of the logo.


----------



## Barry S

Robotaz said:


> I think some watches are being cleared out just because of the logo.


Actually, there are plenty of new logo models up on watchgooroo.

A current example:


----------



## Robotaz

Barry S said:


> Actually, there are plenty of new logo models up on watchgooroo.
> 
> A current example:


I've noticed. What I'm saying is that I think some models are being cleared out just because of the old logo.


----------



## Patagonico

Just arrived from Watchwooroo


----------



## tylehman

vincesf said:


> My suggestion to Glycine would be to discontinue the DC-4 model (making it instantly collectible) and replace the hands with the LE hands, replace "DC-4" on the face with "NOON" and make it in essence a non-limited Black face LE. How tough would that be?


If they had done that in the first place, I would have one on my arm right now!

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Edox at sale prices are my go to, under the radar value proposition.


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I would agree, it seems like they are keeping their heads thus far. Hopefully they stay true tohe brand and prices go back to where they should be.



RPZ said:


> They are dumping current stock to get rid of them. New cataloged Glycine watches will not be any where near this cheap. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## vincesf

For the fun of it, I went to Jomashop and did a search of men's automatic watches, sorted first by those discounted the heaviest. What did I come up with? A lot of Invicta watches. One was discounted 91%. Gee, and the Glycine watches were only discounted at around 75%. In the "quality" watch realm, I would have to agree with some on this thread that the only comparable watches that interest me, that compete with Glycine at their heavily discounted prices, are Hamilton, Tissot and some Japanese Seiko Automatic SARB33 or 35 style watches. Nice historical watches that are relative bargains, but never discounted are Stowa Marine Originals and Fleigers and Laco Fleigers. They are sold directly by the manufacturer and the good ones are about $1,000 (not cheap), but are modern day classics.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Glycine prices will be coming up soon. I doubt you actually care, but just in case you do.


----------



## vincesf

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Glycine prices will be coming up soon. I doubt you actually care, but just in case you do.


I do care, but my caring has no effect on the matter. For Glycine's sake they need to find a more effective pricepoint. We may all have opinions as to what that might be, but the market will always be smarter than all of us. For example $2,600 retail for an Airman may not be the most successful pricing strategy in the near future. As for blow out prices for over-stocked inventory, yes those prices may go up as inventory dwindles.


----------



## fancywatchz

vincesf said:


> I do care, but my caring has no effect on the matter. For Glycine's sake they need to find a more effective pricepoint. We may all have opinions as to what that might be, but the market will always be smarter than all of us. For example $2,600 retail for an Airman may not be the most successful pricing strategy in the near future. As for blow out prices for over-stocked inventory, yes those prices may go up as inventory dwindles.


Prices continue to remain low, with even a new ebay store popping up ("Glycine Direct"). I was looking at a forum post from 2010 saying the same things, how prices will skyrocket after the old stock runs out, how some models are being discontinued, etc.

Same story for at least 7 years. Maybe these new low prices are the new reality?


----------



## publandlord

fancywatchz said:


> Same story for at least 7 years. Maybe these new low prices are the new reality?


The Glycine stock-dumping only began after Invicta bought them and cleared out the supply chain by using Invicta-style pricing strategies.

You can see, for example, on the US-only "Glycine Direct" channel, the fibs being told about the former MSRP of many models. Mostly fabricated numbers, and often different across models which were originall priced identically.

Glycines have been popular (and available discounted from new) from Italian dealers in particular, where the brand is very popular. However these are 25%-style discounts, not the 75% off you get in America. The two-ninety-nine pricing is America-only, where Glycine's brand is worth zero, because of the Invicta Thing. Not that people there were much interested beforehand!


----------



## Cigarbob

publandlord said:


> The Glycine stock-dumping only began after Invicta bought them and cleared out the supply chain by using Invicta-style pricing strategies.
> 
> You can see, for example, on the US-only "Glycine Direct" channel, the fibs being told about the former MSRP of many models. Mostly fabricated numbers, and often different across models which were originall priced identically.
> 
> Glycines have been popular (and available discounted from new) from Italian dealers in particular, where the brand is very popular. However these are 25%-style discounts, not the 75% off you get in America. The two-ninety-nine pricing is America-only, where Glycine's brand is worth zero, because of the Invicta Thing. Not that people there were much interested beforehand!


I'm not sure that the pricing has anything to do with the perception of Glycine as a brand. Glycine has always been a very small brand. They aren't well known in North America.

Blaming Invicta is just silliness that a few folks here like to spew.

What has happened is that US Glycine distribution and dealers are changing. So there's a bit of a fire sale on models that were previously unsold.

Everything you see on sale is from stock that old dealers, who are no longer in the network unloaded. It is pre acquisition Glycine watches that are so deeply discounted.

This story is hardly limited to Glycine, small Swiss brands have been having serious problems for the past number of years. Frankly, without Invicta, Glycine was too just small to continue on their own.

So, in a very real way, Invicta has saved Glycine.

The new Glycine catalog, post acquisition, looks pretty good, imho. With marketing and distribution help from Invicta, they will hopefully be making watches for a long time to come.


----------



## publandlord

Cigarbob said:


> Blaming Invicta is just silliness that a few folks here like to spew.


Indeed so - more than a few blow-ins who've watched way too much shopping-channel telly or taken too much social medication drop by, take a dump, and then seagull off again. Often they're the village idiots from the main forum who come in and say "I wasn't going to buy one before but now I'm definitely not" or "look at this huge Incursore from 2009. Ur, Invicta, ur!"). That's just ignorance, or trolling basically.


> So, in a very real way, Invicta has saved Glycine.


It has kept it going, that's for sure. But I have considered concerns because Invicta does negligible business outside of the United States, and Glycine doesn't do much business _inside _the United States. I hope that Invicta uses appropriate marketing strategies for the 40-50 countries Glycine previously distributed in, and doesn't just re-hash its existing one. Whilst its investment will be welcome (its business certainly looks sustainable and I can assume its thrown off enough cash to pay for the acquisition), Stauer SkyMall-style, social-media-cliché advertising and products like this will not work anywhere else, and absolutely _will _kill the Glycine brand stone dead:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSv-xf_gF0z/


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Interesting opinions. Rather brutal, and honest.


----------



## thedonn007

I have a combat 7 on the way to me now. I like the looks and specs of the watch. The $300 price also helped a lot in my decision to buy it. That is the price of a Seiko for a Swiss watch.


----------



## vincesf

The basic rule of watchbuying is BUY WHAT YOU LIKE. I was initiually interested with the deep discounts offered on Glycine watches, but in the end was ccomparing Glycine to other relatively priced watches that I liked, such as Hamilton and higher end Seiko's, and Glycine won my favor with its unique design, history and quality movements (very un-Invicta like).


----------



## KANESTER

So I bought my first glycine (combat sub) back in 2007 in Beverly Hills for around $750 from what I recall. I have always loved the brand, but found myself mostly out of the watch collecting game for the past few years. I started getting back into it earlier in the year, and was shocked at what the prices of one of the brands I have always loved are now. I have noticed quite a drop of selection from retailers like watchgooroo and Joma just in recent weeks, but have already purchased in the past 2 months a DC-4, Combat 6, Goldeneye, and just placed an order last night for the combat sub pictured below (got the last one from watchgooroo at a great price). I say yes, best watches you can buy now for the money, and don't hesitate if you are thinking about one. Someone like me might get the last one available


----------



## thedonn007

KANESTER said:


> So I bought my first glycine (combat sub) back in 2007 in Beverly Hills for around $750 from what I recall. I have always loved the brand, but found myself mostly out of the watch collecting game for the past few years. I started getting back into it earlier in the year, and was shocked at what the prices of one of the brands I have always loved are now. I have noticed quite a drop of selection from retailers like watchgooroo and Joma just in recent weeks, but have already purchased in the past 2 months a DC-4, Combat 6, Goldeneye, and just placed an order last night for the combat sub pictured below (got the last one from watchgooroo at a great price). I say yes, best watches you can buy now for the money, and don't hesitate if you are thinking about one. Someone like me might get the last one available
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12171266&d=1497836555"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How much did your combat sub from watchgooroo cost?


----------



## Wovoka

*Just went kinda crazy with Glycines...*

Three weeks ago, I was monitoring (and tossing in my 2c.) a thread begun by a commercial pilot asking for opinions on the best so-called "pilot's watch" (gad, how I do hate that marketing ploy) for under a $K. I was reminded of the trusted Glycine Airman from my own aviation days, and offered this as an option - although I had no idea if the company was still even in business!

Then someone posted a link to an Airman watch on Jomashop's web page, and I was done for. So many choices! Spent hours each day scrolling, clicking & admiring all the Glycines on their online candy store, despite my wife's _"no more watches!" _entreaties. Of course I disobeyed ... and ordered a blue-face Airman 18 GMT. Anxiously awaited its arrival - took a week & a half & I suspect it had to be back-ordered - then, I'm afraid, was disappointed by how the big fat band kinda dwarfed (my opinion) the 36mm watch. Resembled a layer cake atop my wrist. Returned it a couple of days ago. (Thanks, Jomashop.)​
Nevertheless, I'd been hooked. Ordered the black face Glycine Airman Sphair 17 GMT from watchesandbeyond. I'd been curious about the attached name, Sphair (this model appears otherwise identical to Jomashop's #17 GMT), and inquired about the name before pulling the trigger. So the nice folks sent me the following Wikipedia definition: 
_*"SPHAIR*__ - Exploring Aviation Talent is a training platform for the Swiss Air Force. Its role is primarily to teach and select the pre-military candidates for the education as parascouts or pilots." _Charming! But why was I forced to _search_ for this info, when even the Glycine web site has no explanation?

The watch zoomed in yesterday by overnight FedEx delivery, and I am supremely pleased with this replacement for my old Airman! The watch is so comfortable despite the 46mm girth that I occasionally forgot, while executing household man-duties, that I even had it on. The text is not at all distracting, because the arrow hand bypasses two numbers and instead moves from dot-to-dot every 60 minutes. (I set the red GMT hand on the equivalent 24-hour.)
Here's link to this watch on Jomashop: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-wat...-191-lb9b.html

And I was so delighted with this new toy, that I ordered matching Combat 6 watches for myself and my long-suffering wife!
They only differ in size, mine being 43mm (https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3890-313-mb.html)...
...and hers being 36mm (https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3916-331-mb.html).

I just hopes she like it! Will see about posting a photo, once they are all assembled at home.​


----------



## pyddet

If there's more value in a 36mm watch than the Combat 6, I couldn't find it. I looked for a long, long time

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

*Re: Just went kinda crazy with Glycines...*



Wovoka said:


> Three weeks ago, I was monitoring (and tossing in my 2c.) a thread begun by a commercial pilot asking for opinions on the best so-called "pilot's watch" (gad, how I do hate that marketing ploy) for under a $K. I was reminded of the trusted Glycine Airman from my own aviation days, and offered this as an option - although I had no idea if the company was still even in business!
> 
> Then someone posted a link to an Airman watch on Jomashop's web page, and I was done for. So many choices! Spent hours each day scrolling, clicking & admiring all the Glycines on their online candy store, despite my wife's _"no more watches!" _entreaties. Of course I disobeyed ... and ordered a blue-face Airman 18 GMT. Anxiously awaited its arrival - took a week & a half & I suspect it had to be back-ordered - then, I'm afraid, was disappointed by how the big fat band kinda dwarfed (my opinion) the 36mm watch. Resembled a layer cake atop my wrist. Returned it a couple of days ago. (Thanks, Jomashop.)​
> Nevertheless, I'd been hooked. Ordered the black face Glycine Airman Sphair 17 GMT from watchesandbeyond. I'd been curious about the attached name, Sphair (this model appears otherwise identical to Jomashop's #17 GMT), and inquired about the name before pulling the trigger. So the nice folks sent me the following Wikipedia definition:
> _*"SPHAIR*__ - Exploring Aviation Talent is a training platform for the Swiss Air Force. Its role is primarily to teach and select the pre-military candidates for the education as parascouts or pilots." _Charming! But why was I forced to _search_ for this info, when even the Glycine web site has no explanation?
> 
> The watch zoomed in yesterday by overnight FedEx delivery, and I am supremely pleased with this replacement for my old Airman! The watch is so comfortable despite the 46mm girth that I occasionally forgot, while executing household man-duties, that I even had it on. The text is not at all distracting, because the arrow hand bypasses two numbers and instead moves from dot-to-dot every 60 minutes. (I set the red GMT hand on the equivalent 24-hour.)
> Here's link to this watch on Jomashop: https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-wat...-191-lb9b.html
> 
> And I was so delighted with this new toy, that I ordered matching Combat 6 watches for myself and my long-suffering wife!
> They only differ in size, mine being 43mm (https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3890-313-mb.html)...
> ...and hers being 36mm (https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3916-331-mb.html).
> 
> I just hopes she like it! Will see about posting a photo, once they are all assembled at home.​


I've never tried a his and hers watch set....... 1 most of them are crap.... but two what does it mean to your wife when you wear the other watches in your collection.... she may not say anything but.................................

Anyhow, congrats on your purchase and may you and your wife wear it in good health ;-)


----------



## Cobia

Invicta


----------



## Robotaz

Cobia said:


> Invicta


Cute.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

Cobia said:


> Invicta


Life would be so much more affordable if I could only like Invicta or watches in that segment.


----------



## ItnStln

vincesf said:


> Life would be so much more affordable if I could only like Invicta or watches in that segment.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## JonB79

Good call.


----------



## Camguy

From Watches and Beyond, via Amazon, for 73% off MSRP. If you've been waiting to buy a Glycine, Invcta's the best thing that ever happened.


----------



## salems

Camguy said:


> From Watches and Beyond, via Amazon, for 73% off MSRP. If you've been waiting to buy a Glycine, Invcta's the best thing that ever happened.
> 
> View attachment 12604449


Great watch, 42mm isn´t it?


----------



## Camguy

No, it's a big sucker...46mm, and at a lug-to-lug of 56mm I think I've found my limit there. Interestingly, the lug holes are placed about 3mm from the ends of the lugs (pic), so the strap fits as if it were more like 50mm. It's fairly thin, though too, 10.75mm, so it wears very comfortably.


----------



## salems

Camguy said:


> No, it's a big sucker...46mm, and at a lug-to-lug of 56mm I think I've found my limit there. Interestingly, the lug holes are placed about 3mm from the ends of the lugs (pic), so the strap fits as if it were more like 50mm. It's fairly thin, though too, 10.75mm, so it wears very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 12605529


Great, i was seeing it as a big one but Glycines with old logo used to be 42mm. It fits you perfect.


----------



## Camguy

salems said:


> Great, i was seeing it as a big one but Glycines with old logo used to be 42mm. It fits you perfect.


I was wondering why they did that instead of just making the lugs shorter, but having the springbar set back _does _make for a smooth transition with a one-piece nylon strap, even a fairly thick zulu. It follows the curve of the lug nicely.


----------



## salems

Camguy said:


> I was wondering why they did that instead of just making the lugs shorter, but having the springbar set back _does _make for a smooth transition with a one-piece nylon strap, even a fairly thick zulu. It follows the curve of the lug nicely.
> 
> View attachment 12606531


You´re right, if they´d set the springbar at the end of the lugs, nylon strap would fit awful, but i wonder what non official steel brazalet would have an endlink that fits.


----------



## vincesf

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but yesterday I received the new release of the Vintage 1953 LE1000 aka Massdrop version, and was really impressed. I ask again, what other watch brand out there offers a better combination of Heritage, Distinctive Design and Value?


----------



## Quality Edge

I agree with you. Glycine quality is outstanding. Love my Combat Sub Aquarius.


----------



## Pjerome

Glycine was a huge seller among Pilots in Viet Nam. Maybe the company had a G.I. contract with Base Exchanges but historically Glycine has been engineered for pilots. Read the history that started in 1914. It definitely is a company with military history . I had a Rolex GMT..I like my Airman 18... 46mm much more. The whole attitude is different. The watches are much cooler to play with , 3 time zones , even 4 for great use by Commercial pilots doing jumps. Rolex is the same ol' same ol' to me and the stigma attached , well, I can live with it but who needs to have a $10,000 or even a $150,000 watch that doesn't really say much except ..I have an expensive watch...and that is what is important. My 39mm Daytona Mark I dial is so small that I have to look at it with glasses twice to see the time. The subdials are totally useless and who needs a stopwatch? Even if you're taking a pulse you can't push the pushers so it has to run all the time anyway. AS far as timing a race? Yeah right! If I never use the GMT features, which I do when traveling, I still didn't spend $20K on my watch that according to literature, needs a $500. minimum service every 5 years. Gimme a Glycine any time. I also have a Combat Sub Golden Eye . As nice as any sub out there or better. INVICTA states they will make no changes to either the quality or looks of the Glycines. YES, they have Invicta watches that look like Glycine Combat models too. They are keeping it as an independent company. Just as ACURA is with Honda and Lexus is to Toyota , so will Glycine be to Invicta...If that holds true, we can still get some fabulous Glycines. AND...there are some super vintage models floating around. You just have to know all the models and the production years , which is a job in itself. Remember, the 6542 Rolex GMT sold for $185. after the Korean War...NOW...it's over $90K if you can find one at all...The Daytona sold for a little more than $250. and nobody bought them ...then Paul Newman wore it...That changed the history of Rolex. If his wife bought a Glycine Airman instead..well , who knows? If Stallone wears a Glycine in the next movie with all the guys on his team doing that, like they did with Panerai, you could be watching Glycine prices SOAR..in 4 time zones!


----------

